# Forums look strange in firefox 2.0.0.3



## dirtycarrot (Mar 23, 2007)

Is it just me or is anyone else seeing the same thing with the latest firefox? It makes this site virtually unusable


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks fine to me, ff 2.0.0.3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus we don't know what you are seeing without a screen shot.


----------



## Jax (Mar 23, 2007)

It looks just like in 2.0.0.2 to me.

Maybe you have some extensions or themes that are conflicting with the forum's visual.


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 23, 2007)

2.0.0.3 here and no problems.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Mar 24 2007 said:


> 2.0.0.3 here and no problems.


Ya, ditto.


----------



## H8TR (Mar 23, 2007)

The site looks good to me. I was having some trouble with it in Firefox for Mac OS X at school though. It was FF 2.0.0.2 though.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 23, 2007)

There's a few glitches with long topic names, and search results don't always display properly, but other than that it's fine.

[Edit] Oops, they fixed that one when I wasn't looking


----------



## dirtycarrot (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmm I might try uninstalling it and reinstalling it then.


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2007)

do you also have problems with other websites?

shaunj66 reinstalled Firefox recently and he's having major problems with the cache apparently, objects load at the wrong place completely randomly (eg. he goes to google.co.uk and gets a random cache image instead...)
things like that happened to him - gbatemp loading incorrectly, but it's completely random and gbatemp has nothing to do with it.

you could also try pressing Ctrl+F5 to do a full refresh...


----------



## Shinji (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmm, I have 2.0.0.3 from its first release and on another computer I have 2.0.0.3 downloaded yesterday.  Both are showing fine.  If its random, dirtycarrot, have you had it load properly yet?

It looks like everything thats the new v3Blue (thats what I call it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )is missing...


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Mar 24 2007 said:


> Hmm, I have 2.0.0.3 from its first release and on another computer I have 2.0.0.3 downloaded yesterday.Â Both are showing fine.Â If its random, dirtycarrot, have you had it load properly yet?
> 
> It looks like everything thats the new v3Blue (thats what I call it
> 
> ...



nah, it looks like his Firefox didn't load the CSS skin file ...
and this file is supposedly cached so it might also be a cache problem, like shaun...


----------



## dirtycarrot (Mar 25, 2007)

Costello, you are a legend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was happening on two other websites, I didn't even think of hitting ctrl-F5, now it's all working again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## H8TR (Mar 25, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Mar 23 2007 said:


> The site looks good to me. I was having some trouble with it in Firefox for Mac OS X at school though. It was FF 2.0.0.2 though.


Same thing as the picture above was happening to me on the comp's at school.


----------



## Costello (Mar 25, 2007)

n/p
I like to help, especially dirty carrots.


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Mar 25 2007 said:


> I like to help, especially dirty carrots.


Er....woah.


----------

